# Winterizing 94 Gulfstream Sunsport



## skeeter5 (Jan 3, 2012)

On '94 Sunsport Class A, I'm searching for the low-point drain valves.  I found the fresh water tank drain valve hidden behind a drawer in the bedroom, but nothing in the area of the galley.  Can someone help?  Thanks.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know for sure about your Sunsport but you may not have any low point drains.  My first RV (travel trailer) didn't have any.  I just drained the water tank, blew the lines clear, pumped in antifreeze and then blew it out too.  Never had any problems stroring the trailer all winter long in Alaska.


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jim,

Thanks for that information and opinion.  Your supposition that the RV may not have low-point drains confirms my suspicion.  I wish the Gulfstream manual wouldn't instruct one to drain the lines when there are no drains.  I did do the air blow out and pump in antifreeze.  And speaking of anti-freeze, I'll bet you're in Florida now.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Skeeter you might want to PM Ken at Grand View Trailers. I think he sales he Gulf streams, I be he can up you on your questions.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 4, 2012)

Skeeter - Yeah, we're in Florida now.  If you caught the national news you'd have heard about our record setting low temps we've had the last couple of days.  That's why I drained the tank, opened the low point drains and blew air thru the lines.  Didn't put in any antifreeze but I think (hope) I'll be okay with what I did.


----------

